# Using Eastern red cedar for hives



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I've got a sawmill so there's lots of ERC available to use for projects here and there. 

Have any of you ever used ERC to make supers? I think it would be too brittle to make frames out of but I'd like to make a few supers and hive bases. 

Would it possilby help to yield off moths?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Not sure about moth control but lots of places sell red cedar hives, supers and bottom boards.

 Al


----------



## Briarhill (Dec 30, 2011)

I use it for screened bottom boards, inner covers & migratory covers.


----------

